# Versace Bright Crystal



## KAIA (Dec 17, 2006)

What Do You Think About This One??? I Smelled It In A Magazine And I Fell In Love.. Yesterday I Went To Macys, I Smelled It... It Smells Good, But I Find It Too Light... I Sprayed The Paper Like 3 Times And Still.... To Light.... Maybe I Should Tried It On Me.... Btw I Love The Bottle...


----------



## KAIA (Dec 19, 2006)

I Tried It Once Again Today, This Time On My Skin... And I Love It!!!


----------



## Holly (Dec 19, 2006)

I wanna smell that perfume so bad, the perfume bottle is sooo pretty!


----------



## Katja (Dec 19, 2006)

*I haven't seen this one out yet, so I'll make sure to try it on paper next time around. Danke. *


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 19, 2006)

This is one of the top sellers at my counter this year, we've already sold out of all the value sets and it's lucky we're stocked on the bottles.  The men's Versace has been sold out for weeks and we're not getting it in fast enough!  That sucks because I wanted to get it for my fiancee for Christmas this year...


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 29, 2006)

I love Crystal Noir so I instantly knew I wanted to smell this. However, I'm not sure it's for me. It is too light and I havent found the defining quality in it for me yet.


----------



## mistella (Dec 31, 2006)

I LOVE this! Nordstrom's was sold out so I'm going to get it at Sephora


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I love Crystal Noir so I instantly knew I wanted to smell this. However, I'm not sure it's for me. It is too light and I havent found the defining quality in it for me yet._

 
I like Crystal Noir MUUUUCH better than the Bright Crystal.


----------



## mommamacgurl (Jan 14, 2007)

I love this! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 just bought it today and i'm wearing it out to dinner tonight!


----------



## ELEMNOP (Jan 16, 2007)

I haven't smelled this yet, but I hope I can soon! How is the scent? Floral-y?


----------



## sabn786 (Apr 5, 2007)

i loveeeeeeee this one..i got it as one of those little sample things from macys and i think its so nice...but i feel like you cant OD on this otherwise its too much..but maybe its just me..


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 5, 2007)

i like it, but at the same time, i think people just buy versace perfume for the name...i don't really think their stuff is all that wonderful


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 4, 2009)

ok...guess i'm a little late on the banwagon, but i got this last week. it was on sale for $19.99 for 30mL at SDM. i originally smelt it on one of my kid's parent from work and i asked her what it was. then the following weekend, it went on sale at work. so i got 4...i went crazy. but i freaking LURVEEEE it! it IS light, and after a few hours i can't smell it on myself, but other ppl can. so i guess my nose just gets use to it.

i give it a 10/10!! i wish my body wash, shampoo, laundry detergent, etc all smelt like it.


----------



## ny love (Sep 22, 2009)

I love it, one of mine favorite summer perfume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the bottle is such a beauty but heavy as hell.


----------



## Aliki (Sep 22, 2009)

I like it, but too light for my own taste. I want a smell that lingers in the room when I leave it


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Nov 25, 2009)

I just bought this and I love it! Def one of my favorites along with Viva La Juicy by Juicy Couture lol


----------

